# Supprimer albums photos sur iPad



## chatisis (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour supprimer des albums photos qui sont sur l'iPad, albums que je n'ai pas crées sur l'iPad à partir des photos de la pellicule mais que j'ai transférer avec des applications.

Merci


----------



## adixya (17 Juillet 2014)

Il faut resynchroniser avec itunes soit en désactivant complètement la synchro des photos soit en désélectionnant les albums a supprimer. Ce n'est pas possible d'effacer les albums synchronisés seulement a partir de l'iPad (c'est pas relou du tout ca entre parenthèses...)


----------



## chatisis (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse, mais je ne vois pas du tout comment faire pour désectionner les albums à supprimer.


----------



## adixya (17 Juillet 2014)

1) branche ipad sur l'ordi qui avait servi a mettre les photos
2) lance itunes
3) va dans l'interface de l'iPad en cliquant en haut a droite 
4) va dans l'onglet photos
5) si tu as des photos sur ton ipad et qu'il s'agit de l'ordi qui a servi a mettre des photos, alors forcément, "synchroniser mes photos depuis" est coché, et le dossier contenant tous les albums photos est sélectionné, n'est-ce pas ?
6) au lieu de choisir "tous les dossiers", tu choisis "dossiers sélectionnés"
7) la liste des albums contenus dans le dossier apparaît et tu n'as plus qu'à choisir les albums a cocher ou décocher.

Mais j'ai fortement l'intuition que tu branches l'iPad sur un autre ordi que celui a partir duquel les photos ont été importées. 

Si c´est le cas tu décoches "synchroniser les photos depuis" et tu lances une synchronisation. Ça va enlever tous tes albums sauf la pellicule, et les flux si tu en as.


----------



## chatisis (18 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Les albums n'ont pas été mis dans l'iPad à partir du Mac mais avec des outils comme I-Flashdrive ou USB Disk.

J'ai fait cette manipe 

"Si c´est le cas tu décoches "synchroniser les photos depuis" et tu  lances une synchronisation. Ça va enlever tous tes albums sauf la  pellicule, et les flux si tu en as. 	"

mais ça ne résoud rien.

J'ai toujours mes albums que j'ai importés non par iTunes.


----------



## adixya (18 Juillet 2014)

Ah ben passe par l'appli qui a servi pour l'import dans ce cas...

Moi je pensais que tu avais utilisé itunes.

Pour les autres applis je ne peux pas t'aider.


----------



## chatisis (18 Juillet 2014)

Merci, je cherche toujours.


----------



## adixya (18 Juillet 2014)

Tu peux pas supprimer l'appli tout bêtement ?


----------

